# Columbus, Oh and xxx-s



## OhioBuckeye (Dec 30, 2006)

Just got a xxx-s and was wondering if there are places to race these indoors?


----------



## JDish (Dec 20, 2004)

Sure is, check out Pit Road Raceway , in Columbus, they run Oval on Saturdays and Road Course on Sundays.

Later
Jay


----------

